

Watson Crashed Often During Jeopardy Taping - hornokplease
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20032244-71.html

======
hornokplease
_Nova_ producer Michael Bicks, who attended the taping while working on a
program related to the contest, said:

"He [Watson] crashed a bunch of times," he said. "It took over four hours to
tape the show--most of the delays were due to crashes."

------
JacobAldridge
I wonder what impact that had on the contestants, themselves subject to human
emotions like frustration (which doesn't help me when playing _Trivial
Pursuit_ , that's for sure)?

